# sealing knots



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Is their anything else other than shellac Bin ,that seals knots ? Asked my area sw rep and local Ben Moore store and nothing . Customer wants something low VOC


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

capepainter said:


> Is their anything else other than shellac Bin ,that seals knots ? Asked my area sw rep and local Ben Moore store and nothing . Customer wants something low VOC


 The Zinsser 123+, or smart prime does pretty good wit tannin.
It worked for me on some knotty pine anyway.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

Bin has a strong smell, but it is a natural product and not toxic when dry. Many pills are coated in it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you use a wb primer and spot with shellac it isn't that bad. Especially if you topcoat as soon as you can to cover it up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do it right, do it once - use Bin. 

IMO low/zero VOC sealing primers = risky results.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

With todays junk lumber its even hard to keep the knots from bleeding even with Bin. I have sealed knots in the past with 3 or 4 coats of bin allowing moderate drying times coated with coverstain overall followed by 2 coats of Duration and month or so later rears its ugly self again.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

mudbone said:


> With todays junk lumber its even hard to keep the knots from bleeding even with Bin. I have sealed knots in the past with 3 or 4 coats of bin allowing moderate drying times coated with coverstain overall followed by 2 coats of Duration and month or so later rears its ugly self again.


Yup here's my house .... 2 coats CS followed by 2 coats of finish


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

wierd .... pitts in the wood not bubbles 


I HATE THAT lol


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Really not hard to come through with a rattle can and spray those knots several times.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone posted here once that dark wood glue brushed over the knots sealed the deal.Thought about trying this out.Anyone else tried this?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Depends what your trying to do. Are you staining the wood or are you painting the wood? Seems like your trying to paint it, but it all depends.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Can of shellac will work 
http://www.rustoleum.com/en/product-catalog/consumer-brands/zinsser/interior-wood-finishes/bulls-eye-shellac


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Someone posted here once that dark wood glue brushed over the knots sealed the deal.Thought about trying this out.Anyone else tried this?


Yes, any wood glues would work. Titebond II works best. Mix some glue and some warm water, then apply.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> With todays junk lumber its even hard to keep the knots from bleeding even with Bin. I have sealed knots in the past with 3 or 4 coats of bin allowing moderate drying times coated with coverstain overall followed by 2 coats of Duration and month or so later rears its ugly self again.


 
he speaks:blink:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Wood glue works great. We also use to use oil base Aluminum Paint to spot prime knots. Forms a thin flexible metal barrier over the knot.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Aluminum paint. Never heard of that one, makes sense it would seal knots.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Aluminum paint. Never heard of that one, makes sense it would seal knots.


 Yea, it works. I was taught to use aluminum as a last resort, if bin did not work.
I have seen it hold when nothin else will. 

I hadn't heard the glue trick, have to try that sometime.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yea, it works. I was taught to use aluminum as a last resort, if bin did not work.
> I have seen it hold when nothin else will.
> 
> I hadn't heard the glue trick, have to try that sometime.


Stick with it!


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

i have glue knots with Tite Bond 2 for 10 years now with great results. I have never watered it down and I do not think that is a good idea. Just brush it on and forget about it. This method has never failed me. I was told this method by as paint chemist that worked for Bin at the time.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

painterman said:


> i have glue knots with Tite Bond 2 for 10 years now with great results. I have never watered it down and I do not think that is a good idea. Just brush it on and forget about it. This method has never failed me. I was told this method by as paint chemist that worked for Bin at the time.


 Do you have to do anything special to paint over it? Do you let the glue dry?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NACE said:


> Wood glue works great. We also use to use oil base Aluminum Paint to spot prime knots. Forms a thin flexible metal barrier over the knot.


 The aluminum is old school and works. Actually we used to use orange shellac rather than BIN. Always had good luck. These days I will usually use the BIN and double coat spot prime the knots, unless I happen to have some orange shellac in the truck at the time.

I will never guarantee that the knots won't leach through....


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

CliffK said:


> The aluminum is old school and works. Actually we used to use orange shellac rather than BIN. Always had good luck. These days I will usually use the BIN and double coat spot prime the knots, unless I happen to have some orange shellac in the truck at the time.
> 
> I will never guarantee that the knots won't leach through....


Amber Shellac is a good one too. It's not the same now. We use to make it with shellac flakes and disolve in alcohol. BIN use to make 7 lb Amber Shellac. Then 5 lb and now maybe 3. The higher solids had better bleed control and better flexibility.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you know if dewaxed vs waxed matters for knots? Last knotty pine job we did orange shellac followed by BIN.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Do you have to do anything special to paint over it? Do you let the glue dry?


Just apply the glue,let it dry,quick sand, top coat with anything.Remember use only brown exterior waterproof wood glue tite bond is best. Bin and shellac are a waste of time.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

painterman said:


> Just apply the glue,let it dry,quick sand, top coat with anything.Remember use only brown exterior waterproof wood glue tite bond is best. Bin and shellac are a waste of time.


 You say quicksand wont the pc. your coating be lost for good?:blink: That's a sinking feeling!:whistling2:


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Sanding will not harm the glue. You would be surprised how hard the glue is.

Find a piece of pine with some nasty knots in it seal some with bin,some shellac
some with tite bond 111 set in the sun for a few days...you will become a believer. :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

painterman said:


> Sanding will not harm the glue. You would be surprised how hard the glue is.
> 
> Find a piece of pine with some nasty knots in it seal some with bin,some shellac
> some with tite bond 111 set in the sun for a few days...you will become a believer. :thumbup:


 Will do thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Will do thanks!:thumbsup:


Don't ya hate it when your posts are so unappreciated. I know I do.:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

mudbone said:


> You say quicksand wont the pc. your coating be lost for good?:blink: That's a sinking feeling!:whistling2:


Well, I meant to quote this one as unappreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Do you know if dewaxed vs waxed matters for knots? Last knotty pine job we did orange shellac followed by YBIN.


You should be using dewaxed shellac.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I told myself I wouldn't get all tied up on this thread but this glue idea is intriguing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I told myself I wouldn't get all tied up on this thread but this glue idea is intriguing.


 Only glue will do!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> You say quicksand wont the pc. your coating be lost for good?:blink: That's a sinking feeling!:whistling2:


Knot necessarily!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Knot necessarily!


 Good one!:thumbup::notworthy:


----------

